# Cooling off?



## TxBuilder (Nov 3, 2011)

Who's got snow? It's starting to cool off here in Texas (64).


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 3, 2011)

46' here in middle TN and raining today. Inspector must have gotten rolled up by the snow plow, he ain't showed up round here since the snow fell up in Yankee land last saturday. Gotta love the south.


----------



## paul52446m (Nov 3, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> Who's got snow? It's starting to cool off here in Texas (64).



30 to 40 here in central mi., but now snow as yet. I am working on getting my 
 blower and plow tractor ready.  Paul Houghton Lake Mi.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 3, 2011)

When I lived in NH years ago it was not uncommon to have our first snow around Thanksgiving time. Now they have 6" to a foot in Oct.
Must be that global warming I've been hearing so much about.
I've lived in VA for at least 15 years and the most we ever had for snow was about 4" and it was mostly gone the next day. Last winter was the coldest on record and we had 8" that never melted for two weeks. Almost no one even owned a snow shovel before last year.


----------



## bighill (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm San Fran. Definitely not any snow for me!


----------



## TxBuilder (Nov 8, 2011)

We've been fluctuating but we got hit with another cool front. 72 is cool for Texas.


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 8, 2011)

About 90 in my house with the woodstove goin this time O' year.
Just like a hot sauna... without all the ol' nekid folks hangin around.

The best is, No bugs outside, really big bonfires on the weekends, and coooool crisp air with a big night sky. ( No Haze)
I actually like O'l man winter in spirit, but my bones say otherwise.


----------



## TxBuilder (Nov 11, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> About 90 in my house with the woodstove goin this time O' year.
> Just like a hot sauna... without all the ol' nekid folks hangin around.
> 
> The best is, No bugs outside, really big bonfires on the weekends, and coooool crisp air with a big night sky. ( No Haze)
> I actually like O'l man winter in spirit, but my bones say otherwise.



The mosquitoes down here are still pretty bad, we only have a little longer though.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 13, 2011)

72' here today 20-30 mph wind gusts, doors open...I want snow, at least till hunting seasons over.


----------



## TxBuilder (Nov 15, 2011)

I rained quite a bit this morning and suddenly came to a stop.

This is turning into a weird fall.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 15, 2011)

75 deg. and humid in VA today. All the windows and door open, tee shirts, eat your heart out NH.


----------



## Rumi (Nov 16, 2011)

Here in NE Ohio it was 51 when I got up at 6am and its been dropping all afternoon and evening. The overnight low is to be 28 or so.  :hide:

I'll pay a premium price for some canned sunshine.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 16, 2011)

I have two houses for sale in VA, if you want a milder climet. Both in move in condition.


----------

